# [solved] nfsmount - df do not show all shares

## emc

Hi, I notice one thing:

```
# mount

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,relatime)

udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,nr_inodes=969632,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,relatime,gid=5,mode=620,ptmxmode=000)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

/dev/sda7 on / type ext4 (rw,noatime,data=ordered)

tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,size=776164k,mode=755)

mqueue on /dev/mqueue type mqueue (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

debugfs on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

configfs on /sys/kernel/config type configfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

cgroup_root on /sys/fs/cgroup type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

openrc on /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,release_agent=/lib64/rc/sh/cgroup-release-agent.sh,name=openrc)

cpuset on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuset)

memory on /sys/fs/cgroup/memory type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,memory)

devices on /sys/fs/cgroup/devices type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,devices)

freezer on /sys/fs/cgroup/freezer type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,freezer)

blkio on /sys/fs/cgroup/blkio type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,blkio)

/dev/sda5 on /boot type ext2 (rw,noatime)
```

```
# df

Filesystem     1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

/dev/sda7      206293688 182656964  13134580  94% /

udev               10240         4     10236   1% /dev

tmpfs             776164       984    775180   1% /run

shm              3880812         0   3880812   0% /dev/shm

cgroup_root        10240         0     10240   0% /sys/fs/cgroup

/dev/sda5         126931     82424     37954  69% /boot
```

```
# /etc/init.d/nfsmount start

 * Starting rpcbind ...                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS statd ...                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS sm-notify ...                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Mounting NFS filesystems ...                                                                                                                            [ ok ]
```

My fstab:

```
# cat /etc/fstab 

/dev/sda5               /boot                   ext2            defaults,noatime                1 2

/dev/sda7               /                       ext4            noatime                         0 1

/dev/sda6               none                    swap            sw                              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom              auto            noauto,ro                       0 0

proc                    /proc                   proc            defaults                        0 0

shm                     /dev/shm                tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec             0 0

tmpfs                   /var/tmp/portage        tmpfs           noauto,size=4G                  0 0

flap:/media             /mnt/media              nfs             defaults,user,auto,vers=3,bg,rw 0 0

flap:/backup            /mnt/backup             nfs             defaults,user,auto,vers=3,bg,rw 0 0
```

df shows only one share from flap

```
# df

Filesystem      1K-blocks       Used Available Use% Mounted on

/dev/sda7       206293688  182656952  13134592  94% /

udev                10240          4     10236   1% /dev

tmpfs              776164       1000    775164   1% /run

shm               3880812          0   3880812   0% /dev/shm

cgroup_root         10240          0     10240   0% /sys/fs/cgroup

/dev/sda5          126931      82424     37954  69% /boot

flap:/media    1451314688 1185947264 265367424  82% /mnt/media
```

but mount shows two of them:

```
# mount | grep nfs

flap:/media on /mnt/media type nfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,vers=3,bg,addr=192.168.4.100,user)

flap:/backup on /mnt/backup type nfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,vers=3,bg,addr=192.168.4.100,user)
```

and there really mounted, ls shows files on them.

Why df is so handicapped?Last edited by emc on Thu Nov 06, 2014 6:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## emc

blah... bump...

----------

## krinn

check df -a list.

df hide filesystem if they belong to the same partition/disk. So if /home and /boot are mount from /dev/sda3 you will only see one or the other.

That's nice as it will not let you think you have twice the report space you have in real. (if /dev/sda3 have 10g free, looking at /home will report 10g free and /boot will report 10g too).

But i don't think df handle nfs shares, and so it consider the two mount point from the same source and only show one with nfs.

it should still show them with -a

----------

## emc

correct df -a do the thing...

----------

